

Show HN: JSON Expert – Create Web APIs from the Files in Your Dropbox - ctcliff
https://json.expert/

======
efiftythree
It might be reasonable to explain that its "free" as in "free trial" and even
more clearly "CC for free trial with autobill". Being confronted with that
_after_ I allow the app to connect to my Dropbox account isn't the best imo.

------
phantom_oracle
If you have no way of monetizing this, it would probably be a good idea to
just open-source it.

